# Colorfly c3 vs Fiio x3



## samccy0707

Hi guys
  I am considering to buy a DAC, and I am struggling on choosing C3 or X3, both have good quality, and X3 seem have a better UI, but colorfly sound like better than fiio. So any sharing on this?
  Thanks a lot~


----------



## cyberalpha11

You mean DAP. C3 is a very excellent DAP despite low price tag. You can further enhance the sound quality by adding BH amp. This combo costs approx. $200.

I haven't heard of X3 but from the published technical spec and some review on pre production unit, it looks very promising.


----------



## samccy0707

Quote: 





cyberalpha11 said:


> You mean DAP. C3 is a very excellent DAP despite low price tag. You can further enhance the sound quality by adding BH amp. This combo costs approx. $200.
> 
> I haven't heard of X3 but from the published technical spec and some review on pre production unit, it looks very promising.


 
  But isn't C3 don't come with the LO? You mean using PO to connect the amp?


----------



## cyberalpha11

samccy0707 said:


> But isn't C3 don't come with the LO? You mean using PO to connect the amp?




You're right that C3 does not has LO.
You just hookup the headphone output to the BH amp.


----------



## samccy0707

I have read through a lot of threads discussing on this, but I have no conclusion yet: some said LO will be better for amp, some said it is not really the case. so is this really a big difference between using PO & LO for amp?


----------



## cyberalpha11

samccy0707 said:


> I have read through a lot of threads discussing on this, but I have no conclusion yet: some said LO will be better for amp, some said it is not really the case. so is this really a big difference between using PO & LO for amp?




Somehow C4 has a "magical match" with BH to unleash its full potential.


----------



## samccy0707

Quote: 





cyberalpha11 said:


> Somehow C4 has a "magical match" with BH to unleash its full potential.


 
  But C4 is way out my budget


----------



## cyberalpha11

Quote: 





samccy0707 said:


> But C4 is way out my budget


 
  Sorry I mean C3. Sorry for my typo-error.


----------



## samccy0707

Quote: 





cyberalpha11 said:


> Sorry I mean C3. Sorry for my typo-error.


 
  well.. I will go try both in two different shops... sigh it is quite difficult to find a hifi store that selling DAP in Hong Kong


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





samccy0707 said:


> well.. I will go try both in two different shops... sigh* it is quite difficult to find a hifi store that selling DAP in Hong Kong*


 
   
  Really????


----------



## samccy0707

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Really????


 
  Easy to get high-end model (AK120/100, hifiman...) but lower-end are quite difficult. But already enjoying x3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bass is not too much but very tight and UI is not very good but still better than C3


----------



## cyberalpha11

Quote: 





samccy0707 said:


> Easy to get high-end model (AK120/100, hifiman...) but lower-end are quite difficult. But already enjoying x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Can you tell me about the sound stage & vocal/instrument separation between X3 vs C3?


----------



## grizzlybeast

i know this is an old thread but I would like to bump it because no one ever really compared the two. I myself and interested in this as well. Which of the two has the better sound quality?


----------



## JoeDoe

grizzlybeast said:


> i know this is an old thread but I would like to bump it because no one ever really compared the two. I myself and interested in this as well. Which of the two has the better sound quality?


 
 IMHE, they only comparable in a few ways. The C3 is certainly more of a budget friendly DAP and features a much simpler list of functions. The X3 has higher quality components including a better DAC and amp section. Not to mention it offers multiple gain settings, USB DAC functionality, and coax/line out. (Also costs about $100 more)
  
 That being said, I'll give the comparison a go. Bear in mind that I never had the two at the same time for A/B comparison but hopefully my memory will serve. 
  
 The X3 has a more colored signature of the two. It's rather warm in character, as is the norm for Fiio products. It also offered slightly better resolution, especially with a brighter pair of headphones. 
  
 The C3 is a little more neutral in presentation. To me the C3 is very musical and offers a better soundstage than the X3, but because of its lesser components, did not resolve some of the micro-details that the X3 could.
  
 I can't say that one has markedly better SQ, as it really will depend on what you prefer. If you're someone who enjoys a brighter or more analytical headphone, then I'd say go for the X3. If you lean a little to the warm or dark side, the C3 may be what you'd like. I recently sold my DX50 because I didn't feel it offered enough as a standalone DAP to uproot the C3.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I sold my DX50 for similar reasons, also being a C3 owner.


----------



## grizzlybeast

i decided to get the fiio x3... I hope it pairs okay with the yamaha hph mt220 I will see.


----------



## harjac

I have both the Colorfly C4 and the Fiio C3 with latest firmware updated on both.
  
 Colorfly is vastly superior in sound stage, detailed sound and no fatigue listening, beats Fiio hands down !
 Harold


----------



## arturw

*harjac* , we are talking here about Colorfly c3 vs Fiio x3 )).
 Or you just have been mistaken?


----------



## yannisgk

after 2 years ma X3 almost stopped functioning (naff said!!!)


----------



## James Ulrich

h20fidelity said:


> I sold my DX50 for similar reasons, also being a C3 owner.


 
 Does the C3 have a digital ouput?


----------



## H20Fidelity

james ulrich said:


> Does the C3 have a digital ouput?




No.


----------



## James Ulrich

h20fidelity said:


> No.


 
 Thanks!


----------

